# Bush now considered a better president than Obama!



## Ralphy1 (Oct 21, 2014)

That is not saying much, but Bush beats Obama out with a higher 30s rating.  Who would have thought that this could have happened, but the fumbling on the rollout of Obamacare, Syria, Isis, etc. have led people to believe he lacks in leadership skills, whereas Bush was more forceful.  But Hillary is on the way to show them both how to do it, so don't get too depressed...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 21, 2014)

By WHO??? No one I know.. Of course, the Right Wing noise machines have done their best to delegitimize President Obama.. It never was Bush in charge anyway. It was Cheney.. So I pay no attention to the crap the Right wing media and their bogus polls say. If Bush and his puppetmaster Cheney were in charge, we would be fighting in the three or four wars by now... and possibley involved in WWIII if not totally annihilated.

Check this out... THIS is the product of Right Wing media and propaganda. 

http://thepoliticalcarnival.net/201...sippi-president-obama-is-a-half-breed-muslim/


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 21, 2014)

Check the crime scene for Murdoch's fingerprints and DNA.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 21, 2014)

If it isn't true why is it that so many democratic politicians don't want Obama campaigning for them?


----------



## Justme (Oct 21, 2014)

I think Obama is a much better president than Bush who was laughable in office, imo!


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 21, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> That is not saying much, but Bush beats Obama out with a higher 30s rating.  Who would have thought that this could have happened, but the fumbling on the rollout of Obamacare, Syria, Isis, etc. have led people to believe he lack
> s in leadership skills, whereas Bush was more forceful.  But Hillary is on the way to show them both how to do it, so don't get too depressed...



...........talk about laughable..lol


----------



## Twixie (Oct 21, 2014)

Which Bush are we talking about?

The one who teamed up with Tony Blair and set the world on fire??


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes, that very one.  People say that they might not like his policies but he didn't dither applying them...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 21, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> If it isn't true why is it that so many democratic politicians don't want Obama campaigning for them?



Come on Ralphy..... BECAUSE they are running in Red States that Obama lost in 2012.. AND trying to get the vote of exactly the kind of people depicted in the video. Tell me... WHY are so many Kentuckyans in LOVE with Kynect... and absolutely HATE Obamacare? Because the GOP and it's Right wing Media arm are relentless with the Bull$hiit...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 21, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yes, that very one. People say that they might not like his policies but he didn't dither applying them...



Oh... so YOU would prefer one who just jumped in feet first without measured thought?   Looks so much better right?  Even IF it gets the world blown up.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 21, 2014)

I didn't say I was a fan of Bush or Obama and, actually, I am discouraged by the presidents we have had for some time.  I was enamored with Kennedy until I found out that he made Clinton look like an amateur when it came to ****** shenanigans...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 21, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> I didn't say I was a fan of Bush or Obama and, actually, I am discouraged by the presidents we have had for some time. I was enamored with Kennedy until I found out that he made Clinton look like an amateur when it came to ****** shenanigans...



Americans, I'm afraid DO have a puritanical view of "****** shenanigans"....  Most countries aren't interested in that aspect, and shrug them off.  We do have a voyeuristic mentality.  How does schtooping someone on the wrong side of the sheets  have anything to do with one's ability to do ones job?  Unfortunately so many Americans act like the old Church Lady.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 21, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Americans, I'm afraid DO have a puritanical view of "****** shenanigans"....  Most countries aren't interested in that aspect, and shrug them off.  We do have a voyeuristic mentality.  How does schtooping someone on the wrong side of the sheets  have anything to do with one's ability to do ones job?  Unfortunately so many Americans act like the old Church Lady.
> 
> View attachment 10575



It doesn't..but when people vote for someone..they want them to have to have a certain uprightness...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Your response was expected.  What can one say, and Monica is back so we can think about the Oval Office all over again.  Many I am in very slim minority but I think that married presidents should keep their pants on while in office...


----------



## Twixie (Oct 21, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Your response was expected.  What can one say, and Monica is back so we can think about the Oval Office all over again.  Many I am in very slim minority but I think that married presidents should keep their pants on while in office...



Good job Berlesconi isn't up..with his bunga bunga parties!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 21, 2014)

And he was a laughing stock as Clinton is once again with jokes about wanting a fan blowing on him that generated from the foolishness that took place in the Florida debate for governor...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 21, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> And he was a laughing stock as Clinton is once again with jokes about wanting a fan blowing on him that generated from the foolishness that took place in the Florida debate for governor...



Excuse me... but everyone else saw Rick Scott as the laughing stock... and an idiot for making an issue about a fan..  Leave it to Republicans to think about the ******** aspect..  Oh... wait.... these are the "Value Voters"  hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## AprilT (Oct 21, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Excuse me... but everyone else saw Rick Scott as the laughing stock... and an idiot for making an issue about a fan..  Leave it to Republicans to think about the ******** aspect..  Oh... wait.... these are the "Value Voters"  hahahahahahahahahaha



You would be right, even the people on the right were terrified he buried himself with this mess.  Both were idiotic to some degree, but, the days after, most saw Scott as the major buffoon and just saw the other as having sweaty balls. LOL

According to most of the news reports that followed this has been the consensus by most. 

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/opinion...the-election-with-fangate-20141016-story.html

Obama vs Bush, you can find hundreds of polls putting either or ahead of the other, better or worse than the other, pick your poison and I'm sure you're guy will come out with the better record.  The pettiness of it never ceases. 

Bush's cabinet got us into much of this mess, Obama's cabinet has yet to get us out of it and created.  Some of the mess falls on the shoulders of the people as well and we are still creating bits of our own messes as far as the economy goes and don't want to shoulder any responsibility.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 21, 2014)

As I see it... Yes... the American voting constituant is responsible for creating most of our ecconomic mess... by voting in GOP politicians who will consistantly vote against the interests of the poor and middle class while turning the economy and government into and oligarchy. If the Senate goes Red in November, I hope the GOP shows everyone once and for all how detrimental they are to the interests of the average voter... THEN perhaps we can have a more intelligent vote in 2016


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 21, 2014)

All right,lets straighten all this political mess now and do the right thing.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Check the crime scene for Murdoch's fingerprints and DNA.



Definitely!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> All right,lets straighten all this political mess now and do the rght thing.



Yea, right!  :lofl:


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 14, 2014)

Any President was better then Obama,but for some godforsakin reason voters put him in for a second term.


----------



## Sid (Nov 15, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Americans, I'm afraid DO have a puritanical view of "****** shenanigans"....  Most countries aren't interested in that aspect, and shrug them off.  We do have a voyeuristic mentality.  How does schtooping someone on the wrong side of the sheets  have anything to do with one's ability to do ones job?  Unfortunately so many Americans act like the old Church Lady.



             How can one who has disregarded an oath (wedding vows) be trusted to be faithful to the oath of office? Just asking.


----------



## Kath (Nov 16, 2014)

Ralphie:   Try not to buy into character assassination when the character in question is long-deceased.  I lived through the Kennedy years and the smearing of his reputation by the right was relentless.  It began to grow like a giant cancer after his demise.  I met a woman at a function who said she was offered a bundle of money to tell the media she was propositioned by JFK.  I asked her if he spoke to her of the life-long, very painful, chronic disease from which he suffered, but she had no idea what I was talking about.  I know of it because I have the same disease.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh no..a third member of the Bush family..they must be running out of wars by now...


----------

